# Seat Memory



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

I have yet to see any pictures of eos seats with memory presets. Why would this not be included with the power seats like it is in the other models?


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Seat Memory (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_I have yet to see any pictures of eos seats with memory presets. Why would this not be included with the power seats like it is in the other models?

Probably because it adds additional complexity. Car makers would make the most money if all cars ordered were identical (or, as Ford said: "You can order any color as long as its black"). That, by the way, is the reason why your Eos (U.S. version, six or so colors, two package levels and half a hand ful of individual orders) only costs you upper 30ies, while mine (German version, more possible options than I can count) equally equiped will cost me lower to mid 40ies. Why they figured that A+ platform buyers (Eos, somewhere between Golf and Passat) wouldn't pay for memory is beyond me, though.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Seat Memory (JML)*

Are we sure that it doesn't have them? I recall my friends MKIV Jetta GLX has settings attached to his keys, and that was a $24K car.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Seat Memory (JML)*

yeah that worries me, I mean it is not like they don't have memory seats available...








This is from the interior of a U.S. spec Jetta V ...
I wouldn't know what to expect from a BMW cabrio, the base 325 doesn't come with power seats...


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Seat Memory (gizmopop)*

This is exactly why I bring it up, it is in the other cars but there is no sign of it on the eos. If the seats only adjusted minimally, I would understand, but a 12 way adjustable seat.... thats a lot to deal with every time you switch a driver. Looks like no one else is driving my car.


----------



## caeosfan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Seat Memory (NaustinJ)*

Don't you find it interesting that there is a seat memory when you move the seat to allow a backseat passenger, but not for each indvividual driver? I am getting my EOS this week....I hope and it would be nice to have that seat memory


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

Seat/mirror memory definitely is not in the 2.0T cars. I hold a faint hope that it might show up in the V6s but I'm not optimistic at this point. 
For the life of me, I don't understand the rationale. The memory function is one of those options that I wouldn't have ordered myself but it came standard on my Jetta GLX (and the Touareg of course) and now that I've lived with it, I don't want power seats without it. I'd rather have simple manual controls than fuss with the multiple power settings each time we change drivers. 
When you combine this omission with the lack of the red leather, it's apparent to me that while VW may have a fine underlying vehicle, they've bungled the details. Enough that I'm seriously looking at the Mercedes SLK instead.
A salesperson I spoke with last week speculated that VW left the memory function off because the car was already $30K and more options might scare potential customers off. Well guess what, not having it is driving at least one current customer away.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (markedcw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markedcw* »_
When you combine this omission with the lack of the red leather, it's apparent to me that while VW may have a fine underlying vehicle, they've bungled the details. Enough that I'm seriously looking at the Mercedes SLK instead.
A salesperson I spoke with last week speculated that VW left the memory function off because the car was already $30K and more options might scare potential customers off. Well guess what, not having it is driving at least one current customer away.

Rationale for Red: It is so popular in Europe that the company producing the red leather is booked out until g'dknowswhen. I know from my insiders that VW would have loved to offer it, but it was either delay introduction of the car or delay introduction of the leather (which I'm sure will make it stateside if only enough people keep nagging their dealers - just because it isn't offered doesn't mean you can't tell your dealer you want it anyway).
Rationale for too many options: In the early 80ies, VW introduced the Santana (later renamed Passat sedan). All the dealer cars were top-of-the-line models (remember, VW was back then in brand image what Kia and Ssangyong are now). A VW on display for DM 35,000 would be akin if VW put the Eos I ordered on dealer display. One day (if I get one option they don't offer at the moment - see above), I'll have a fully kitted out 3.2, maybe an Individual. It'll have a sticker price of EUR ~47,000. Assuming that VW doesn't rip me off and charges a fair margin, and taking a US$-EUR exchange rate of 1.28:1 into account, the comparable sticker price for the car would be $ 60,000







. Suppose you drove by a VW dealer and saw an Eos with a 60k sticker. Would you be interested? Thought so. And so did the people interested in the Santana. The car developed a reputation for being expensive and tanked so badly that they had to rename it. 
And while I am all for built-to-order cars, I can understand Volkswagens rationale. Its not like they're earning money on U.S. sold cars at the current exchange rate to begin with...


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

JML, I don't completely buy the supplier excuse for the lack of red leather. A supposed shortage doesn't explain why VWoA isn't offering the other colors of the premium Napa leather, all of which can be had in Europe. VWoA also removed the Napa option from the Touareg this year, only the Passat sport packages have it now. I suspect it's part of the VWoA's decision to re-emphasize value in this market. 
And while I agree with your rationale about options in general, I disagree with the seat/mirror memory in particular because the feature is included with power seats in both the Jetta and Passat—the two vehicles on which the Eos is based. I'd imagine that developing unique controls for the Eos actually cost more than just taking parts off the shelf.
Maybe these decisions are right for VW overall but they're driving me to the Mercedes dealer.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (markedcw)*

Unfortunately, the marketing gimmick (consumers are stuck with) in cars is to withhold certian options for the first model year. Or else what would you have to add in subsequent years to renew interest, and justify price increases? We all suffer for it. And it sucks. Its like when you go to college and pay $150 for a math book that's intentionally obsoloeted in a year so your trade in value is $3. There's just devices in place in society to insure future profitability. This is why, once again, we need to find somebody inside Volkswagen to let us know what features are scheduled to be added in, say a 6-12 month timeframe. 
But Mercedes? come on...I think on an SLK its an extra $710 for 2 zone digital climate control. MB sticks the screws to you in the options, you have to add $10,000 in options before you've got something nice. Everything is a-la carte with MB. I've been pissed at them since they abandoned L6 engines in the early 90's. "Premium" manufactures also approach the market with a sense of entitlement...they'll charge more for destination ($795), or things like heated front seats ($700 C-Class) than other manufacturers. Ever see what MB charges for illuminated door sills or navigation updates? Its outrageous.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:37 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## plangston (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

i was told by our regional vw rep that the eos will not have memory seats and that they are being deleted from the jetta and maybe the passat for cost savings. they are in turn making the power seats available across more of the product line up, such as making them available on the passat 2.0t.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Everything is a-la carte with MB. 

Yep. Indeed. Get a "value" Eos for 30-45k and they'll tell you what options you need, or go Euro and have a-la-carte options and they'll take for the comparateively equiped car something like 60k (and they're not even ripping you off, if you look into their books).


----------

